# Rangefinder



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Just asking your opinions on a new rangefinder before I pull the trigger on one. I’ve narrowed it down between a bushnell 1700 or a vortex impact 1000. The one I’d really like to get is the vortex ranger 1800. But the price is doubled over the two I’m looking at. Thanks


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Vortex 100%


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very happy with all my Vortex items.


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Vortex 100 percent cant beat there service i broke a pair of binoculars they sent me a brand new upgraded pair no questions asked.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Sammy Bixler said:


> Vortex 100 percent cant beat there service i broke a pair of binoculars they sent me a brand new upgraded pair no questions asked.


i had a broken zipper on my vortex spotting scope cover and they sent me one free 2-day shipping to get it to me before i departed on my elk hunt trip. i expected that service on the glass but certainly not on a cover... oh, they threw in a hat and a sticker too.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My Burris does fine for me the little I use it, changed batteries once in many years ..... once I got things ranged in no need for it , hunting the same place ......nothing changes..... 800yrd finder
Well Under 100 when bought years ago


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yup...would have to be the Vortex for me as well.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Well I went to gander outdoors and bought the vortex ranger 1800. If I had bought one of the cheaper ones I wouldn’t have been happy and eventually bought this one anyway LOL


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MagicMarker said:


> Well I went to gander outdoors and bought the vortex ranger 1800. If I had bought one of the cheaper ones I wouldn’t have been happy and eventually bought this one anyway LOL


Merry Christmas to me I see.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

My birthday I was in hospital so I didn’t get anything. I still have Christmas


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Years ago , I bought a Nikon rangefinder. After, I had it for a few years, it started giveing me strange ranges. I, called Nikon, told them about what it was doing. I, was told to send it in, if it could not be fixed, Nikon would give me a good deal on a new one. Figured , I had nothing to loose, I sent it in. It was not long, there was a box delivered on my proch. After opening the box, I saw there was a new rangefinder of a diffrent model, free of charge. The rangefinder, I sent in has been discontenued for a while.


----------

